# motorized yak help



## toothycritters (Sep 29, 2007)

hello guys and gals .anybody using any powered electric yak in the surf.please post some pics pros and cons and brands .where to buy .looking for a stable rig to boat out with when paddling gets tough .(almost always
in houston). or maybe have something for sale let me know
post up people thanks jack.:fishy:


----------



## Shattered-Pole (Sep 19, 2010)

The Gander Mountain in beaumont has one of these for sale. I think it was Ocean Kayak branded, 14 ft long and was powered by a trolling motor. Rudder cables were attached to pedals operated by your feet. All in all it looked like a pretty cool yak, but I can't say about real life performance. Price tag hanging off it was $1499.00.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

hobie makes yaks with foot peddlals thats what i want. the motor sounds good till iit leaves you stranded out. lots of extra weight to paddle back in. i know paddle power never needs maintenance and wont leave you out in the water.


----------



## toothycritters (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks for the info
yes i have seen this one but there are a couple more styles and brands out there bassyak ect... and there all pretty pricey looking for input from people using one first hand.only want to buy one time. just trying to do my homework before i jump in with both feet . thanks still looking for input
thanks jack:help:
the ocean does not look to user friendly on sand motor is fixed mount


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

while doing your homework try to find out if a motorized boat will actually help punching thru bigger surf... I have always thought it would just make for an easier paddle between bars and btb...


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

You may want to look at the O.K. Torque. I don't know how anything with a prop will hold up to the normal wear and tear of the surf. http://www.norcalkayakanglers.com/index.php?topic=19027.0
http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1987/Ocean-Kayak-Torque-Motorized-Fishing-Kayak.html


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shattered-Pole said:


> The Gander Mountain in beaumont has one of these for sale. I think it was Ocean Kayak branded, 14 ft long and was powered by a trolling motor. Rudder cables were attached to pedals operated by your feet. All in all it looked like a pretty cool yak, but I can't say about real life performance. Price tag hanging off it was $1499.00.


 They also had one at Bass Pro Shops at the Katy Mills Mall for $1299.00. Very nice looking.


----------



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

Check out this website too...

http://www.texassurfango.com/
and you can do a search on youtube for the surfango....


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Check out this site below and search for the information. There are quite a few topics on this. I put a piece of 2x4 on my milk crate and mounted a 30lbs trolling motor on it for my Tarpon 120. You will need to register your yak. PM me your email and I send you some pictures that some people have done it different ways.

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

i use a regular kayak and probably always will unless i can get an inflatable raft with a little 5hp or something.

some kinda motor on a yak will weigh you down whenever your battling through waves in the surf. honestly id probably use the motorized yak whenever its calm, rather than when its rough. it can get pretty hairy out there and the last thing you wanna worry about is messing with a motor and possibly getting tangled with your line, much less getting rolled with a motor attached to your yak that could be a recipe for disaster. (plus whenever its calm you tend to check your bait more often)

to my knowledge if you get an inflatable raft and it is rough, the raft is pretty solid but not unroll-able (and if you do its gonna be a b1tch flipping it back over in the rough) but the strategy is to ride in between the bars and wait until a calm set of waves arrives, then you make your move.

as far as foot pedals, well my buddy has a yak and can stick them on this yak, i think they are a cheaper brand but none the less they are hard as hell to peddle with, and they definitely get in the way of your feet. all in all IMO their annoying

so in all id stick with the normal yak, either something short and light with a *high hull* that will power through the waves, although a disadvantage to a small yak like that is the stability of it when dropping a bait. whenever your way out there it can be rough, and if your trying to get your liter straightened out or worse if you get tangled out there it can be a b1tch balancing and get nerve racking battling the waves and constantly having to straighten out. but actually whenever the waves get bigger using a longer yak with a *high hull* will allow you to cut through waves easier and make those big rollers out there easier to handle, and of course while your dropping your bait a long- wide yak will make you more stable. i have a wilderness systems yak (forgot the specific name) but its about 12.5 feet long wide and heavy, and i bring it out to the beach sometimes but i prefer my buddies little yak as i think i can maneuver through waves easier because your faster.

oh yeah, dont get a sit in lol


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> i use a regular kayak and probably always will unless i can get an inflatable raft with a little 5hp or something.
> 
> some kinda motor on a yak will weigh you down whenever your battling through waves in the surf. honestly id probably use the motorized yak whenever its calm, rather than when its rough. it can get pretty hairy out there and the last thing you wanna worry about is messing with a motor and possibly getting tangled with your line, much less getting rolled with a motor attached to your yak that could be a recipe for disaster. (plus whenever its calm you tend to check your bait more often)
> 
> ...


 guess the peddles arent for evrybody...but for me they are the berries.


----------



## LionelC (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is one of my more recent builds, it works. Run the lines out by radio control.

I also had several yaks with trolling motors and a cable drive on them, Sold them all. They worked great and handled the surf great. The motor would use the original tilt like a normal troling motor so you could still go shallow.

I dont have any good pics of the entire set up(or not with me at work) but the yaks were fun, and could get several hours out of the battery. You can just barely see the battery behind me n the last picture. But you can clearly see the stick drive that we built from alluminum and a push-pull cable.


----------



## Shattered-Pole (Sep 19, 2010)

Alright!!!! Another R/C fan.... lol.. I started building a radio controlled bait boat too. Makes for a fun winter project since I'm a wuss and really don't enjoy being in cold water fishing. I'll get my pics in order and post up. Would LUV to chat about what you used in your build vs. what I'm using in mine. I'll drop in a new topic so we don't stray off topic here.


----------



## TroutHunter1 (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a fellow 2cooler that has a jet drive, much like a wave runner set up. It has a single joystick control like what you would see on a helicopter. sweet little yak. He was out of victoria tx. I almost bought a 17ft explorer from him but i found something else. His name is Kevin. Good Guy. He might have exactly what your looking for. Good Luck!!


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I've seen outboards on yaks and also RC boats but by far the most reliable is just a good ol yak and paddle...


----------



## Shattered-Pole (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to agree with good 'ol human power. very little that can break or go wrong with just a yak and paddle. but it still is cool to have some power toys. My toy is just a time killer project till the warm waters roll back in, then it's sand and surf for me!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

jc said:


> while doing your homework try to find out if a motorized boat will actually help punching thru bigger surf... I have always thought it would just make for an easier paddle between bars and btb...


Yes, I believe that they are called waverunners or something like that.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

illegal on PINS and not very good for fishing the flats, BOOM!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ok...


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Shattered-Pole said:


> I have to agree with good 'ol human power. very little that can break or go wrong with just a yak and paddle. but it still is cool to have some power toys. My toy is just a time killer project till the warm waters roll back in, then it's sand and surf for me!!


Yep nothing wrong with playing with a few "Big Boy Toys"... Got a House full of stuff like that... I bet that boat is a hoot to drive in the surf just for fun...


----------

